# Shops and Locations



## Hardtail1969 (2/4/16)

Hi Guys,

From Centurion, and am looking for physical stores in the Pretoria, Centurion, Midrand, Johannesburg area?

If you guys know of any, please list them?


----------



## blujeenz (2/4/16)

http://www.vapenoodle.com/#!vaping-directory/ekwnm

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (2/4/16)

I have had a look at a few of these and seems their listed physical locations in centurion arent current. 

Pity, cos i took time today to go to each, and no luck at all.

Guess i will try pretoria/jhb next.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (2/4/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> I have had a look at a few of these and seems their listed physical locations in centurion arent current.
> 
> Pity, cos i took time today to go to each, and no luck at all.
> 
> ...


Have a look at @SAVapeGear on www.savapegear.co.za not a physical store but the owner is always willing to accommodate be it by phone call or visit if he is available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mildly.inked (3/4/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> From Centurion, and am looking for physical stores in the Pretoria, Centurion, Midrand, Johannesburg area?
> 
> If you guys know of any, please list them?



The Vapery and Sky Blue are the only 2 physical shops I know of in Centurion. The Vapery has a shop in Doringkloof Mall and Sky Blue is in Jean Avenue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

